# Get out from my house



## Criogenetik (Dec 16, 2010)

sorry for the bad english ....

Im almost 20 YO and i decided to hit the road because i want get out of society,know other people and see the world.
i think the biggest problem is that you don't have a 
point of no return ...
someone did this when was "young"? leave the actual life to start another one from 0?major problems?difficulties?.
thanks!


----------

